# I don't know if you got my message



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Hello, 

I’d like to translate “I don’t know if you got my message” (for instance in the case where you haven’t got a reply to a previous e-mail).

I have trouble to figure out the structure of the sentence and the past tense to use. Would “mesajımı almışsın olup olmadığını bilmiyorum” be correct ?

Thanks for your help !


----------



## dilandlanguage

Mesajımı alıp almadığını bilmiyorum


----------



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

dilandlanguage said:


> Mesajımı alıp almadığını bilmiyorum



Hmm, I was quite far from what native Turkish speakers say  
The structure of the sentence remains difficult to understand, but thank you very much for the answer dilandlanguage !


----------



## FlyingBird

Pauleta'nın yazdıklarını görünce ben de merak ettim.

mesajımı almış olup olmadığını bilmiyorum şeklinde söylemek mümküm mü acaba?

ya *mesajımı aldın mı almadın mı bilmiyorum*, böyle söyleyebilir miyiz?


----------



## Rallino

FlyingBird said:


> mesajımı almış olup olmadığını bilmiyorum  Bu doğru; ama konuşma dili için biraz fazla karmaşık. Pek söylenmez.
> ya *mesajımı aldın mı almadın mı bilmiyorum*,  Bu da doğru, çok da doğal; ama resmî yazılarda pek tercih etmeyiz.
> böyle söyleyebilir miyiz?



Genelde dilandlanguage'in yazdığı şekilde söyler herkes.


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> (...)mesajımı almış olup olmadığını bilmiyorum şeklinde söylemek mümküm mü acaba?(...)



Agree with Rallino, just to say that this formula is not grammatically incorrect but it would be rather 'tourner autour du pot' (Salut Pedro),
well ... How do we say it in English? ... hum ... Ah! Yes: it would be 'to beat about the bush'.


----------



## Black4blue

I would say *"Mesajımı aldın(ız) mı bilmiyorum."*


----------

